# 2017 Almond or Cherry rates?



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Beekeepers say higher, growers say lower, brokers mmm, depends.
Some things never change.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

It would help if someone would plot prices for pollination by number of colonies, time of contract, and price paid. With a bit of effort, it could turn into something commercial beekeepers could use.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Anyone who has already signed a contract has most likely done so at pretty close to last years rate or possibly a little more. If someone is trying to get a read on potential bee supplies this coming February your best bet might be a crystal ball. My guess, based solely on recent years, is that quality bees will be the exception and not the rule and higher prices are more likely than lower. Of course I also predicted Jeb Bush would defeat Donald Trump.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I signed my contract months ago for $185 for 8 frame true average, no slotting.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

AstroZomBEE said:


> I signed my contract months ago for $185 for 8 frame true average, no slotting.


What is "slotting"?


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Where they lump group of frame counts together:

0-3
4-5
6-7
8
9-11
12+

So if you send a double deep with all frames full of bees it should be a 20, but some places only count to 12, Or if a 3 framer slipped through inpsection, those 3 frames of bees gets counted as a zero, instead of a 3


----------

